# fly spray reviews



## yukontanya

This is the recipe I used back in Vancouver.. the flies still landed on them but there did not bit... 

1 cup water
1 cup Avon Skin So Soft Bath Oil
2 cups vinegar
1 tbs. Eucalyptus oil (found in health food stores)
Optional: few tablespoons of citronella oil.

Heres a good site with some more recipes
Around the Farm - Homemade Fly Spray Recipes - a new forum for riders and product developers


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda

I use Pyranha Equine fly spray and it is AWESOME and I love the smell.


----------



## maderiaismine05

Ive tried EVERYTHING! from the natural fly sprays, to the homemades...fly are getting just as bad as fleas as far as getting immune to things...the only that has worked for me for a while now is the Endure!..its water and sweat resistant as well...


----------



## Sunny

I use OFF or Cutter bug sprays for people, it doesn't smells as great, but works great, especially on ears and such.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I have had very good luck with Pyranha in the aerosol can.

And if I going riding some where with nasty bugs I use deep woods off.


----------



## TheRoughrider21

Endure. That stuff is a God send...seriously, I don't know what I'd do without it. The flys and other pesky bugs are starting already.


----------



## shmurmer4

You ought to go check out Automist, one of horseforum's sponsors.


----------



## paintluver

I use endure also, it is a bit spendy, but it works pretty well.


----------



## Ridehorses99

maderiaismine05 said:


> Ive tried EVERYTHING! from the natural fly sprays, to the homemades...fly are getting just as bad as fleas as far as getting immune to things...the only that has worked for me for a while now is the Endure!..its water and sweat resistant as well...


I agree. Endure works the best for me and I have tried most of them, including home-made.


----------



## Sunny

Gah, we spent a fortune and got some Endure, and I wasn't impressed by any means. Didn't work any better than others I had used for tons cheaper.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SpottedPoleBender

I use anything I can find..We are using something right now,I can't remeber what it is called,but it works a little. Bronco, However, doesn't work down here were I live.


----------



## rottenweiler

Thanks for all the replies. I think I've seen other boarders use the 'endure' so maybe that is what I'll try next. I went out on the trails on sunday and had pretty well soaked my horse in the 'natural' stuff I bought. He did pretty well except then there were these BIG bugs (the BO said 'deer flies') and he would just freak when one landed on him. I understand why because one landed on my arm and just started to bite and it hurt immediately (duh, didn't think about spraying MYSELF) Between the two of us getting bombarded with flies, I just said 'screw it' and went back to the barn. He is also pasture boarded only so he is always out there. Not where the bugs are REALLY bad, but when I went to get him out of the pasture on sunday, there were regular flies all over him. So I like the 'idea' of these sprays that say they can last days - provided there is no rain and he doesn't sweat too much.


----------



## Honeysuga

I'm on the Endure wagon. It works amazingly, stays put, doesnt gum up, and smells good, not lie citronella based sprays... Oh and it is rain and sweat proof, you have to wash the stuff off, which I like, you only have to do it every two weeks or so.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

shmurmer4 said:


> You ought to go check out Automist, one of horseforum's sponsors.



I use fly predators so I do not actually use fly spray for daily stuff, only when riding. So the Automist would not help anymore for that than the predators do.


----------



## Wahoo23829

maxi-deet .....fends off anything that flies...on me and him !


----------



## myQHpaul

I just bought Duraguard from the local tack store. It is sweat proof/rain proof and lasts up to 14 days per spraying. Last year I used Pyranna.


----------



## My Beau

I've had the best results with Absorbine Ultrashield (black bottle) and good ol' Repel-X.

The only time I use the natural fly sprays is when I have to (foals/broodmares). 

Bronco is one spray I don't touch with a 10 foot pole - it burns the legs of sensitive horses.


----------



## 15149

I use _No fly-Summerspray for horse (Sommarspray för häst is the real name) _and it works most of the time. 

If I can ask a question; I'm a new user here and I wounder if I should click at "Quote", "MQ" or "QR" when I answers?


----------



## Alwaysbehind

spin said:


> If I can ask a question; I'm a new user here and I wounder if I should click at "Quote", "MQ" or "QR" when I answers?


Any that choose.

I used quote here and I got part of your question so it was obvious what I was answering.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## 15149

Okay, thanks.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

rottenweiler said:


> He did pretty well except then there were these BIG bugs (the BO said *'deer flies'*) and he would just freak when one landed on him. I understand why because one landed on my arm and just started to bite and it hurt immediately


Those things are NASTY! They're all over the place up here in Ohio, along with horse flies which are bigger and even nastier -- they actually draw blood and I smacked one off a horse once and had blood all over my hands!!! It looked like I had killed something! :shock: So gross...

Anyway, I use Pyhrana and it works really well.


----------



## themacpack

Yes, Hoofprints, the horseflies around here are unbelievable! What gets me is how aggressive those buggars are - they will literally "chase" our vehicles up/down the driveway and then buzz you when you try to get out (did some reading and read they are attracted to dark colored moving objects as they are similar to the "prey" animals they feed off of - makes sense). They are just HUGE, though - not at all like the ones we had in Idaho.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

haha YES they DO chase you!!!! It's insane! I'm forever turning around and smashing them into my horse's giant butt on trail rides LOL!!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Build a biting fly trap. They work great!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

How do you build one of those?? I would LOVE to know, I HATE those things!!!


----------



## themacpack

Alwaysbehind said:


> Build a biting fly trap. They work great!


Now, you can't just put that out there and not expand on the "how to" part...........


----------



## Alwaysbehind

:lol:

Sorry, had to answer the phone (darn work) so I just hit post.

The model I have is very similar to this one: LINKY

There are other ideas on this web site: Another Linky


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Interesting!!!! I may have to go get my carpentry on! ;-)


----------



## Wahoo23829

better yet just click on the POST REPLY - bottom left corner


----------



## rottenweiler

Interesting. Yes I have seen those huge horse flies but the one's bombarding us were not those. Maybe I can find a picture of them online. And YES they chased us. My horse was acting a little spooky anyway but I trust him to not lose his mind so that was ok. But then trying to duck under tree branches, with this giant fly thing LITERALLY buzzing circles around my head, then one landed on the back of Iceman's ear and he started to freak...tossing his head, trying to get it off. I leaned forward and shoo'd it off - at which point it landed on my arm and started to bite. Anyhow, I just said screw it. I had heard the BO and other boarders say with all the rain we've been getting, the flies were going to be unbearable on the trails but I thought 'Meh...they're just flies. I'll spray him with fly spray and we'll be fine' NOT


----------



## rottenweiler

oh yeah, THIS is what they were...definitely
Deer fly - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## IslandWave

Bronco works the best here. I find that it really helps to keep the bot flies away from my horse. I don't think we have as many types of flies that can be found elsewhere.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

rottenweiler said:


> oh yeah, THIS is what they were...definitely
> Deer fly - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


we have deer flies too...imagine those but bigger and you have the horse fly lol  there seem to be a lot more deer flies by lakes for whatever reason and they are annoying and their bites hurt...but man horse flies are even worse if you can even believe it!! 8/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind

rottenweiler said:


> oh yeah, THIS is what they were...definitely
> Deer fly - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Yeah, I catch lots of those in my trap. Darn things are evil.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

I have always had good luck using ZONK, lasts about two weeks with one good application, and smells like baby powder....
Also I use Apple Cider Vinegar in my stock tanks, it aids in digestion, and is also suppose to deter those flying/biting pests as well because it "exudes" from the skin.
Works well for me, and I am up in the mountains...


----------



## Mere

*TRY ATLAST! Fly Spray*

I use ATLAST! Fly Spray. It is 100% organic and cedar oil based. ATLAST! an alternative to the chemicals that actually works. My horses never shy away from it ( because I am not burning them with other harsh chemicals ) and it smells great, too!
Go to www.atlastflyspray.com to find a store near you. Or you can order it from www.horse.com or www.jeffers.com


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

I used to always stand by good ol Repel X until cinny. I think he's allergic to it because within a day of spraying him he was itching all over and breaking down gates itching on them. Now he has giant rubbed out spots on his chest. I looked him over closely to make sure it wasn't parasites but he appears to just have super dry sensitive skin  No more Repel X. Thanks for the thread, I think I'm going to try some of these others out, like Endure.


----------



## speedy da fish

I dont recomend Red Rum as it has a 'sun cream' consistancy and just leaves creamy, sticky patches on the horse, not good and not effective.


----------



## Mere

One of mine developed a gnat allergy lately and rubbed his chest and tail raw. But if that's not the case with your - maybe he is allergic to the pyrethrins in the fly sprays - Endure has them to - try an organic one with out the chemicals. Like I said - I like ATLAST! Good luck


----------



## speedy da fish

Mere said:


> One of mine developed a gnat allergy lately and rubbed his chest and tail raw. But if that's not the case with your - maybe he is allergic to the pyrethrins in the fly sprays - Endure has them to - try an organic one with out the chemicals. Like I said - I like ATLAST! Good luck


 
if your horse is allegric to bites you can get ointment to put on the sores, 'sweet itch' and help prevent them from biting


----------



## rottenweiler

I decided to try Bronco this time and I'm pleased with the results. Doesn't stink and I don't see flies on him anymore when I go out there after a couple days. There is some supplement the BO told me about, another boarder is feeding it to her horses. It's a powder but it has all that 'natural' stuff in it like someone mentioned the apple cider vinegar etc... I don't remember what it's called but she said after about 2 weeks on it you'll see a big difference in the flies on your horse - for the better


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

I'm glad Bronco has worked well for you rottenweiler! Unfortunately I tried it once because it's very reasonably priced and it did nothing for my poor mare :-( She was being eaten alive an hour after I applied the stuff!


----------



## horseanimal11

I use Endure, it works great! But I have been known to use Off when I have that handy instead of flyspray.


----------



## rottenweiler

You know, I'm a dork...I was looking at SO many different fly sprays at the store I THOUGHT it was bronco. When I got out to the barn and looked, it's not. It's Endure. That's what's been working for me. I just got a copy of this horse journal and they did a review of all sorts of fly sprays and their recommended one was 'mosquito halt' from Farnham. They reviewed the Endure as 'highly effective'


----------



## justsambam08

I use Endure. It works magic on my TB. Although it doesn't work for the full 14 days it claims to, I think the time span is about 8 days, so thats not bad!


----------



## BrewCrew

Ugh. Bronco gets a thumbs down from me.  it's water based, so evaporates and then what are you left with?? Plus it reminds me of JD whiskey....not in a good way. You can add Avon's SSS to the water based stuff and get the "sticking power", but I'd rather go with the Pyrana aerosol can. Oil based is the way to go....


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

BrewCrew said:


> Ugh. Bronco gets a thumbs down from me.  it's water based, so evaporates and then what are you left with?? Plus it reminds me of JD whiskey....not in a good way. You can add Avon's SSS to the water based stuff and get the "sticking power", but I'd rather go with the Pyrana aerosol can. Oil based is the way to go....


Agreed!! I use Pyhrana Spray N Wipe oil-based and love it, but my barn manager did give me a word of warning when I first got Sandie and was going to give it a try...if the horse has an allergy to it, and you spray it all over him/her, good luck getting it off if it's oil-based (you can but it's not as easy as hosing down, you'd need soap to get involved then and all the while the horse would be having a bad reaction to the stuff)! 

But I would say as long as you test it first in one small area to minimize the potential reaction if there is going to be one, you should be fine. Just don't go spraying it from head to tail before you know how your horse will react to an oil-based spray!


----------



## taylorjane17

I use Pyranha. So far it has worked amazing.


----------



## Tymer

Bronco works around here in New Jersey. The only issue is that it evaporates SO QUICKLY! Ugh, sometimes we'll be riding and her tail will be swatting flies just five minutes after getting on because its hot and nasty and sweaty. I'll have to try that Avon thing out especially since all the horses I would use it on have no fly spray allergies. One question, does that make it last multiple days? That's actually a quality I don't want in my fly spray. Daily spraying is for me.


----------



## UnrealJumper

I use *Eqyss Defense Marigold Spray . *First of all, it smells AMAZING, I would actually use it as a perfume/ body spray! It keeps the flies away and other nasty critters and your horse always smells delightful!


----------

